# Nervous and need reassurance



## RN2bin12 (May 21, 2011)

Hello, I have been reading these boards for the past week and a half, I am a 28 year old mother of a 1 and 2 year old and in the registered nursing program, which I just started in April.

I had to have a physical to start the nursing program and when I went to the physical the NP said that my thyroid was enlarged and I shoud go to my PCP to get it checked out. I made an appointment for the following week and my dr. did all the bloodwork and ordered an ultrasound. I figured they were going to say my thyroid was underactive which I was hoping I could pin my weight gain over the past couple years on. Well, I had the ultrasound a week ago wed. and they called me a week ago friday to come in to get the results, my bloodwork all came back within normal limits but they found a cyst on my thyroid. The ultrsound states:

"There is uniform echogenicity throughout each thyroid lobe. There is a complex cyst involving the lower pole of the right lobe. The cyst measures 12mm in diameter. No other nodules identified."

My PCP said that complex cysts usually present problems and that it is more accurately termed a tumor, rather than a cyst. He referred me to who he said was the best ENT to determine how to procede, but he said the the Dr may do a biopsy and he may just want to have the thyroid removed (partially or all) and biopsy the actual thyroid.

I called the ENT as I was leaving my dr. office because it is the same practice that my son goes to see his ENT in and I know that they take a while to get into. I got an appt. for June 3rd and I asked them if my dr. could get me in sooner if her called. Shew said no, unless is was needed for me to be seen immediately. Then she called me yesterday asking me to come in monday for an appt. because my dr. called and it is an immediate need to be seen.

Does this mean that they think it really is cancer. My dr stated that he was concerned because of it being only 1 tumor and the size and the borders. He said they were not even.

Also, what are symptoms some people have had? I have had a lot of weird aches and pains that I am now wondering if are related to this.

Thanks for any help and advice you can offer. I am beyond worried and stressed, even though through reading I know this is treatable It is such awful timing being in nursing school and two little kids.

~Robyn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RN2bin12 said:


> Hello, I have been reading these boards for the past week and a half, I am a 28 year old mother of a 1 and 2 year old and in the registered nursing program, which I just started in April.
> 
> I had to have a physical to start the nursing program and when I went to the physical the NP said that my thyroid was enlarged and I shoud go to my PCP to get it checked out. I made an appointment for the following week and my dr. did all the bloodwork and ordered an ultrasound. I figured they were going to say my thyroid was underactive which I was hoping I could pin my weight gain over the past couple years on. Well, I had the ultrasound a week ago wed. and they called me a week ago friday to come in to get the results, my bloodwork all came back within normal limits but they found a cyst on my thyroid. The ultrsound states:
> 
> ...


Hi there Robyn!! All you have to do is make some plans and along comes life w/ a curve ball! Dang!

Well, yes..................it would seem that they have to see if it is cancerous or not. You have a very very wise doctor. Others have been fluffed off re this sort of thing.

So, you are going tomorrow?? I do wish you all the best and will you please hurry back and let us know?

God bless,


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

I'm so sorry you are going through all of this. I know how upsetting it all is and scary. It sounds like your doctor's are moving quickly which is good. It could just be a begnin tumor, but better safe than sorry. The best thing is that it sounds like you are going to get answers soon and I would much rather have answers than not. With answers you can have a plan of action and nip it in the bud.

Prayers for you and please let us know how everything goes. It will be okay. :hugs:

Patti


----------



## RN2bin12 (May 21, 2011)

Andros, Thank You for your reply, I know you are very knowledgeable from all of your posts and replies to others that I have read, so when I kmow more I will appreciate your input! My Dr. was very wonderful and did not brush it off at all, and he felt the same way that he would rather do all the testing and it be nothing than find out later that we did nothing and it was something. Of course these things never come at a good time!

Desert Bloom, thank you, I am hoping that it is benign and if it is not, at least I know what to expect, this board has been SO informative!

I go to the ENT at 3:50pm on Tuesday, so I will post Tuesday night what I find out from there.

Thanks! 
Robyn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RN2bin12 said:


> Andros, Thank You for your reply, I know you are very knowledgeable from all of your posts and replies to others that I have read, so when I kmow more I will appreciate your input! My Dr. was very wonderful and did not brush it off at all, and he felt the same way that he would rather do all the testing and it be nothing than find out later that we did nothing and it was something. Of course these things never come at a good time!
> 
> Desert Bloom, thank you, I am hoping that it is benign and if it is not, at least I know what to expect, this board has been SO informative!
> 
> ...


Robyn............you are most welcome and we all hope to hear from you re your visit to the doc this Tuesday!


----------



## RN2bin12 (May 21, 2011)

Hello, I am sorry that it has taken me so very long to respond to you all. I have been going crazy with nursing school, work at the hospital and my kids and husband, not to mention this curveball with the Thyroid.

I went to my appt and my doctor said that he didn't want to do a FNA on the tumor, as he tends to think that these dont alway give the most accurate results, he gave me two options: 
1. now that we have a baseline size to go by we monitor it and go back in 3-4 months to see if it is getting larger, changing shape, etc. 
2. remove it and biopsy it after the thyroid is removed.

I was thinking it over for a while, and I decided that I want it out. I don't like the idea of it sitting in my body possibly growing. During the time that I was thinking it over, I spoke to a teacher of mine that had the EXACT same thing, to the letter, same side, same size, same dr. She waited and it ended up being cancer, she only had half removed and it came back on the other side afterward. So I decided that I want it removed and I want the whole thing out, not just half. I go for my surgery Aug. 24th. I am getting very nervous, I just want this to be over and I am praying that they remove it and find out it is benign and I never have to worry about any of this again. Is the surgery horrible? And what about the recovery as well as the medication afterward and getting all of that evened out. 
I am really scared, but also confident that getting it out now is the right move, as just since my initial vist it is growing, it now is visible to the naked eye, and a little bigger than an inch and 3/4 in size. 
Thank you all for your insight! 
Robyn


----------



## toofdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello. Sorry to hear what you are going through. I'm currently going through treatment of stage 3 papillary thyroid cancer. My advice would be do your homework and think twice about having a total thyroidectomy. Reason being is that if it is not cancer you can have a partial thyroidectomy. Life without a thyroid is extremely tough. It is simply not just take a pill and everything is fine. Titration of thyroid hormones is very complicated. I just got through a 2 month period of extreme hypothyroidism and its one of the most horrible experiences of my life. If i had the option, which i didn't, i would have taken half out. One thing to keep in mind is that thyroid cancer is very slow growing. So if they take out your "cyst" and it ends up being cancer, they will simply go back in and remove the remaining tissue. This is why your doctor recommended removing half, because there is no harm done if it ends up being cancer and they have to go back in. Never underestimate having a thyroid, if you take it out completely you will miss it, trust me. I hope this helps and best of luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RN2bin12 said:


> Hello, I am sorry that it has taken me so very long to respond to you all. I have been going crazy with nursing school, work at the hospital and my kids and husband, not to mention this curveball with the Thyroid.
> 
> I went to my appt and my doctor said that he didn't want to do a FNA on the tumor, as he tends to think that these dont alway give the most accurate results, he gave me two options:
> 1. now that we have a baseline size to go by we monitor it and go back in 3-4 months to see if it is getting larger, changing shape, etc.
> ...


I think option #2 would be the best choice also. Thyroid tissue does continue to grow if any is left behind and makes it almost impossible to effectively titrate your replacement meds for one day the tissue puts forth and the next day it does not. You are constanltly on a roller coaster ride.

And the best part is that you have peace of mind. It is gone; hence no cancer of the thyroid. You will sleep a whole lot better.

Good to hear from you! God bless!


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

RN2B.....i'm sorry you're having to go through this. I understand your anxiety and trying to make the best decision for yourself. It's hard and complicated.

I just had my thyroid completely removed a week and a half ago....I had an ultrasound, FNA biopsy and it was discovered I had papillary cancer. My doc didn't really give me any options but, like you, I didn't like the idea of having something growing inside, so I knew I wanted it out right away.

The surgery is not horrible - but it is surgery and does require some recovery time. The first week was a little rough, but now (10 days post surgery) I'm feeling much better.

Ask a LOT of questions and follow your doc's pre & post-op instructions. Take the meds (I was started on Synthroid immediately, also an antibiotic for a week. I'm also taking calcium and vit D for another week or so) And get lots of rest.

In my case, my surgeon was an ENT and I will have a total of 3 follow ups with him. That ENT doc did a consult with my endocinologist (who I will see later this week) to decide about RAI treatment and she will monitor my thyroid hormone replacement from here on out.

From what I've heard (mostly on this forum) this is all pretty much the treatment plan I was expecting - doesn't seem to be out of the ordinary. 
And so far, so good - I'm doing well......

Hope this answered a couple of your questions and that things go well for you and that the time passes quickly - keep us posted on how your are doing!

Weeble


----------

